# 2021 Summer Class of OTBS Inductees



## Dutch (Jun 7, 2021)

Hey all! the Summer class of OTBS Inductees has been posted to the OTBS Roster page. Be sure to scroll to the bottom of the page.
My forgetter is working overtime and I can't remember how to share a link!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 7, 2021)

Dutch said:


> Hey all! the Summer class of OTBS Inductees has been posted to the OTBS Roster page. Be sure to scroll to the bottom of the page.
> My forgetter is working overtime and I can't remember how to share a link!


Is this the link you were looking for ?https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/otbs-roster.74665/
Congratulations to the new members!


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 7, 2021)

great group of smokers!


----------



## DougE (Jun 7, 2021)

Congrats to all the new OTBS members!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 7, 2021)

Whoa, I'm honored, thank you so much! RAY


----------



## Dutch (Jun 7, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Is this the link you were looking for ?https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/otbs-roster.74665/


A-yep. Didn't have problems finding it, just can't remember how to do what you did- I hate getting old!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 7, 2021)

Congrats to all the new members! Well deserved!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 7, 2021)

Congrats guys . Great list !


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 7, 2021)

congrats to all


----------



## tropics (Jun 7, 2021)

Big CONGRATS well deserved
Richie


----------



## GATOR240 (Jun 7, 2021)

Congratulations all !


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jun 7, 2021)

Outstanding inductee listing!  *CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!!* 
John


----------



## daveomak (Jun 7, 2021)

Congrats to all....



   Dutch wrote...                                                                                                                                                             
I was hoping to post our new inductees to the OTBS for the Memorial Day holiday for the Kick-off for summer, but life complications got in the way. Without further delay here they are!
Sowsage: OTBS #340
Sawhorseray: OTBS #341
Brokenhandle: OTBS #342
MJB5612: OTBS #343
JC in BC: OTBS #344
Secondhandsmoker: OTBS #345
HAWGIN IT: OTBS #346
Smokin' in AZ: OTBS #347
Tag0404: OTBS #348
Mike243: OTBS #349
Kevin Deshazo: OTBS #350
Brian Trommater: OTBS #351
Thirdeye: OTBS #352
SmokinEdge: OTBS #353
Braz: OTBS #354
2Mac: OTBS #355
WV Crusader: OTBS #356
FuelingAround: OTBS# 357


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 7, 2021)

Grats to all...   welcome to the club ...


----------



## motocrash (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 7, 2021)

Congratulations to all.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jun 7, 2021)

Congrats to the newly annointed


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 7, 2021)

Congrats to all, well deserved.

And thank you to everyone who put my name forward to be part of that group!!! 

John


----------



## mosparky (Jun 7, 2021)

Congrats to all, Great list of folks on there.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 7, 2021)

Man what a stellar group for the new OTBS inductees!! Congratulations to each of you.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jun 7, 2021)

I have 3 months to get into the Fall class. And it starts . . . now!


----------



## motocrash (Jun 7, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> I have 3 months to get into the Fall class. And it starts . . . now!


You better study! This is what I used in 2018, It's probably outdated now.... HAH!


----------



## forktender (Jun 7, 2021)

Since I can't post on the linked thread I'll say it here congratulations to the new members, have you learned the handshake yet? HA!!! And you thought it was just one, nope each member has his or her own better start studying for the commencement super. Miss one and you're out for another year.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 7, 2021)

I am very honored!  Congrats to all as well.


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 7, 2021)

Very nice!  Congrats!


----------



## Colin1230 (Jun 7, 2021)

What a great class, well deserving indeed! Congratulations to all.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 7, 2021)

A very deserving class congrats to all of you. It is nice when we know we have members like each of you around helping answer questions and showing by Qview how well you smoke some great food


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 7, 2021)

Thank you to all! I am truly honored! And congrats to the other new members,  all are well deserving!

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 8, 2021)

Congratulations and Welcome one and all!
OTBS is an honor that is not just given away. All of you have earned it!...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 8, 2021)

Wow!  This was totally unexpected.  Honored.  Came at good time as I am turning 60 next week and been kinda of in the dump.  This is a great pick me up.  Thank you.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 8, 2021)

Congrats guys!
You all deserve it!
Al


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 8, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Wow!  This was totally unexpected.  Honored.  Came at good time as I am turning 60 next week and been kinda of in the dump.  This is a great pick me up.  Thank you.


Happy early birthday!  I hear 60 is the new 20... or something like that.  Enjoy


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 8, 2021)

Great group and congrats to all !


----------



## LanceR (Jun 8, 2021)

Umm.....did anyone warn the new inductees that they have to host a BBQ and beer blast weekend for the other members?  

Anyway, congratulations and welcome to the incoming class!  You've earned it!

Best regards to all,


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 9, 2021)

Ah, still don't what to say
Thank you

Congratulation to everyone

-John


----------



## Dutch (Jun 9, 2021)

To all our newest OTBS members, please note, DO NOT- I repeat-DO NOT type while on pain meds. They do not play well together!
Thanks to Denny-GATOR240 he pointed out that I recycled the numbers used for the 2019 Class. As a result, you OTBS Member number has been changed! Hope all y'alls weren't too attached to your first number!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 9, 2021)

Dutch said:


> To all our newest OTBS members, please note, DO NOT- I repeat-DO NOT type while on pain meds. They do not play well together!
> Thanks to Denny-GATOR240 he pointed out that I recycled the numbers used for the 2019 Class. As a result, you OTBS Member number has been changed! Hope all y'alls weren't too attached to your first number!




It happens that's for sure!


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 9, 2021)

Congrats folks!
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 9, 2021)

Point taken! Definitely won't type while on pain meds... sure glad it wasn't something serious! I'd  of had to hate giving up drinking while on pain meds!   

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Jun 10, 2021)

Congrats newbies!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 10, 2021)

Congratulations to all of the latest inductees...


----------



## LanceR (Jun 10, 2021)

Dutch said:


> To all our newest OTBS members, please note, DO NOT- I repeat-DO NOT type while on pain meds. They do not play well together!
> Thanks to Denny-GATOR240 he pointed out that I recycled the numbers used for the 2019 Class. As a result, you OTBS Member number has been changed! Hope all y'alls weren't too attached to your first number!



Pain meds....Uh-huh....Right..... Well I guess we all have a pet name for it....








Just remember, beer's not just for breakfast anymore.  Thanks, Dutch, for your efforts.

Best regards to all,


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 12, 2021)

To everyone that made it remember that you have to be nominated for this honor so someone saw enough in you to do that part of it. 

The 2nd part is that Dutch goes thru each members profile looking at threads and post to see if you are deserving. So be honored that Dutch thinks so highly of what he saw to bestow this honor on you. 

Lastly if you weren't on that list please don't take it as a negative. Dutch had a huge list and is splitting it into 2 classes so if you didn't get it and you are looking forward to wearing the OTBS badge you have a few months to either keep doing what your doing if you think its enough and in line with being OTBS or you have time to step it up.

Congrats to everyone. I know how it felt when it was bestowed onto me.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 12, 2021)

Good choices all around.  Congrats to all.  Well deserved
Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 7, 2021)

Very deserving group, Congrats to y’all!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 7, 2021)

Congrats to all!


----------



## WV_Crusader (Sep 12, 2021)

I cant believe im an Official OTBS member!!!! Thank you everyone!
(Been swamped with work and just saw this!!!!!)


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 12, 2021)

WV_Crusader said:


> just saw this!!!!


Congrats .


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 12, 2021)

WV_Crusader said:


> I cant believe im an Official OTBS member!!!! Thank you everyone!
> (Been swamped with work and just saw this!!!!!)


Welcome OTBS Brother!  Congratulations.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 12, 2021)

Congratulations Bud!

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2021)

Congrats to ALL !!

Bear


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 14, 2021)

WV_Crusader said:


> I cant believe im an Official OTBS member!!!! Thank you everyone!
> (Been swamped with work and just saw this!!!!!)


Congratulations and welcome to SMF! I must’ve missed your cooks I’ll be keeping an eye out.


----------



## mike243 (Sep 15, 2021)

Thank you all, just noticed somebody else was picked and looked at 1 of my posts and seen I had been to.


----------

